# LCDH in Aruba



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Just got back from Aruba after a week at the Marriott Surf Club.

The LCDH is in the Royal Plaza Mall in downtown close to the cruise terminal.

It's run by an older couple from Chile who speak little English but are very kind and seemed to always be enjoying the inventory when i was there. The older woman preferred RASS it seemed as she was smoking one when I arrived and seemed to smile quite a bit.

The store is small and didn't have an overly impressive stock and the prices were noticeably high. I bought a few 3 packs of Cohiba Siglo II tubos and paid $55 each. I was on no real budget so eating out at the many great restaurant and buying cigars was no big deal. I also splurged on a few Monte reservas which I enjoyed immensely. Their singles were really pricey and covered a lot of the standards.

I met a fellow BOTL on the dive boat who mentioned Cigar Emporium and a cigar bar across from Gauchos steak house, which was mentioned in an earlier report by Richard, I think.

The cigar bar never happened as I couldn't justify bringing my little one in while I herfed.

I made it out the the steak house and Cigar Emporium that night and both were highlights. Cigar Emporium is in the Rennaisance Mall, a short walk from Royal Plaza mall, across from the cruise terminals. 

The selction here is much larger and a Dutch girl was working the day I went.
She was extemely knowlegeable and we enjoyed a Cohiba magico easch while I was shopping. they also stock a large selction of accessories and even had coffee from Havana, but I didn't know how long the coffee was on the shelf and was afraid Mr Moo would unleash his wrath on me if I took the chance.

Turns out there is a national cigar called a Arubhiba which I never tried.

There was a lot of your standard fakes in some of the shops as well as many vendors peddling them in the open air markets with no regard to humidification. Aside from the poor copies, the prices were also unbelievable.

All in all, a great trip with some great sunset smoking.

I wasn't expecting any great deals at the LCDH, but still find it really cool to walk into a store that is stocked with some of my favorite cigars and I don't have a worry about tracking numbers or other hassles that come with living where I do.

I would recommend Cigar Emporium as a better option if you are visiting Aruba.

The girl mentioned they have been there for a long time and used to be a LCDH, which I can't confirm or deny.

I feel recharged.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome back, Pete.

Where are the photos?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Welcome back, Pete.
> 
> Where are the photos?


i got some cool pics Darrell, I just got to upload some tommorow.

One interesting note was the fact that US Customs is based right in the Aruba airport and you do all yur declaring there.

I was waved through with barely a glance.:ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Our Panama Canal trip earlier this year included a stop in Aruba. I beat it over to the LCDH shop mind you just to take a look and it seemed it was a very popular destination for many of my fellow passengers. That night in the ships cigar lounge were a number of folks who had made their purchases that day from street vendors, they really seemed quite content as they sat there smoking their bargain booty.


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive been to Aruba twice already. Love it there.

The best shop Ive seen is the one in Renaissance mall/resort. Nice selection, decent prices, and the lady who works there is cool beans.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm super excited now... I get married in less than a month and for our honeymoon we're going to Aruba (I've never really left the continent before). We'll be there for ten days, and I'll definitely check out Cigar Emporium. 

Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

Last year we looked at cigar emporium, It's right next to a highend purse shop for my wife. Only picked up a few singles. Then we continued through the mall to a group of store fronts further from the port. Back behind was a cigar shop that I would give a 95% legit rating based on the look. The prices were about 20% off the high dollar emporium so we picked up tubo's to bring back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Welcome back, Pete.
> 
> *Where are the photos*?


Customs caught them as they went thru, and confiscated the photos since he could not prove country of origin!!:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

It is my understanding that the Cigar Emporium was the only legit place on the island before the LCDH opened. The people who ran the Cigar Emporium are the same people who opened the LCDH. I don't know if they still own both, but when I was there in October of last year, it seemed like they did. I seen the same man working in both shops. 

El Gauchos is great, but after I went to the Sopranos piano bar to smoke. :tu

The Aruhiba is a cigar that is an "Aruba Puro"...supposedly made with all Aruba grown tobacco. I picked some up, but still haven't tried one.

There was a shop near the Hooters that seemed like their stock was legit, I didn't buy anything, but everything I looked at seemed ok. There was a US citizen in there working something out where they were going to mail him a few boxes.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like a good time Pete.
You just gave me the idea to start looking for a cruise.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

You're dead on Patrick. I was told the same thing about them being there before LCDH.

We ate most nights in the plaza where Hooters is and I went into the shop you mentioned and was under them impression their cigars were good and saw several local businessmen buying them for clients they were entertaining.

The worst example of fakes I saw was at Vibes music store in the Royal Plaza mall abouve LCDH.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Customs caught them as they went thru, and confiscated the photos since he could not prove country of origin!!:r


Very funny Cliff. Just for that, next time one of those toxic packages arrives at my doorstep, it's coming right to you again buddy.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Sounds like a good time Pete.
> You just gave me the idea to start looking for a cruise.


Maybe they have room on this one carlos, I saw it off the beach every night.:r










Or you can always contact me for a lifetime of vacations...










And you thought Florida had lizards!!









And you thought Florida had lizards!



And you thought Florida had lizards...


Just watch the roads or you could wind up in the desert like me..










I'm not pushy, but your kids will thank you and their kids as well..










ok enough timeshsre talk, this is the habanos lounge, but check out the pool









ahhhRuba


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

I love Aruba. I've been there 4 times though it's been a few years since I have gone. Definitely a trip I need to make again. I always stayed at the Wyndham, how is the Marriots Surf club? It's a timeshare?

Did you rent a jeep and drive around the island? My mom told me that a few yrs ago the natural bridge collapsed which is crazy. That was a great photo spot.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That pool is awesome. I spent a lot of time in there on the lazy river relaxing on their ridiculously over-priced floats with a Balashi in my hand! :tu

You can make a killing there if you bring a few boxes of cheap inflateable rafts.... they charge a minimum of $10 for anything you can float on!!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

My wife actually packed a few floats without me knowing. Mine was like a floating Lazy Boy with the beer holders. They have the air tank next to the towel hut, so after filling it, I was all set and my daughter had hers riding along me in charge of spotting any Iguanas hiding on the side. By day 2 I was totally stress free.

The prices at Surf Club, like all the vacation Clubs, are ridiculous. It is definitely convenient to pull over the tube and sit in the pool and have a frozen drink brought to you though.

We rented a pice of junk Mitsubishi that got us around just fine. I was glad I had it as standing around for a bus or cab isn't for me and we left the resort a few times per day.

I have another week to use and am debating using it for an Aruba return, or our new St Thomas or St Kitts properties. St Thomas is my pick as the property is built on the side of a mountain overlooking the bay.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

The wife and I went to Aruba in August. I know the cigars I bought at the LCDH was put into a Cigar Emporium bag for whatever that's worth. What I thought was sad/funny was when I asked the woman working at the LCDH if they had any Punch RS12. She told me they were Dominican cigars. I said, "No, Punch Royal Selection #12". She said, they are Dominicans. I said ok and picked out a Cuaba. :gn

If I would've known the customs was in Aruba, I would've bought some Havana Club rum to bring back with me. Oh, well...next time.

BTW, this is the store across from the Occidental Grand (where we stayed) and next to Hooters. I didn't go in there, but took a picture of it.



Mel


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

That looks like the view from Salt and Pepper restaurant.


----------

